# Hair products recommendations....



## Pink_minx (Nov 6, 2005)

Has any of you girls tried his hair products. I want to try it, and see if it makes any difference compared to any other shampoos. I havent found the right, perfect shampoo for myself but Oscar Blandi products sounds pretty good, BUT damn expensive! Right now Im using Herbal Essence for dry/damaged hair. 

I pretty much have genetically frizzy hair and parts of my hair is straight so its a mess when I dont fix it. But when you run your fingers through my hair its actually soft and not coarse my hair is pretty light not light as in color but light as in weight and its thin too. But any of you have any prefrences to other shampoos you think would be good for my hair? 

OH! and one more thing...the top part of hair is FLAT! so even when I straighten my hair the rest of it has more volume than my roots of the hair. Is there any sprays or moose whatever that can lift the flatness?


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Nov 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 
_Has any of you girls tried his hair products. I want to try it, and see if it makes any difference compared to any other shampoos. I havent found the right, perfect shampoo for myself but Oscar Blandi products sounds pretty good, BUT damn expensive! Right now Im using Herbal Essence for dry/damaged hair. 

I pretty much have genetically frizzy hair and parts of my hair is straight so its a mess when I dont fix it. But when you run your fingers through my hair its actually soft and not coarse my hair is pretty light not light as in color but light as in weight and its thin too. But any of you have any prefrences to other shampoos you think would be good for my hair? 

OH! and one more thing...the top part of hair is FLAT! so even when I straighten my hair the rest of it has more volume than my roots of the hair. Is there any sprays or moose whatever that can lift the flatness?_

 
i would recommend using a gentle shampoo like Paul Mitchell Shampoo one and a heavier conditioner on the ends only.  this is what i do and i have dry, damaged hair but a greasy scalp.  be sure to use a serum cuz this helps cut down frizzes too!  a good cheap one is the loreal smooth vive.  
to get some volume in your hair, you can blow dry your hair upside down, spritz some hairspray (while upside down), then flip it back up.
OR you can put your hair in some velcro rollers while you do your makeup and apply a light mist of hairspray on that too.  hths!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 7, 2005)

I've been told that herbal essence is a crappy product to use on your hair. its been awhile, and i dont remember why, sorry. I've started using Biosilk, for the same reason as you. my hair is the same way. i love it!!! i can actually just blow dry my hair and let it go. instead of constantly having to run the flat iron thru it


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 7, 2005)

I use Paul Mitchell Awapuhi shampoo..its awesome!


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah maybe I should just go back to Paul Mitchel than and get one of those velcro rollers. Like how exactly does that work.  Will it curl your entire hair or you lightly roll your hair on it? I dont know I never used the velcro rollers. Any tips? and what kinds should I use?


----------



## Isis (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 
_Has any of you girls tried his hair products. I want to try it, and see if it makes any difference compared to any other shampoos. I havent found the right, perfect shampoo for myself but Oscar Blandi products sounds pretty good, BUT damn expensive! Right now Im using Herbal Essence for dry/damaged hair._

 
I've used it before and do like it. I've got pretty stressed hair myself b/c I color treat it and heat style, so I suppose that falls under dry/damaged. So here's what I used from Oscar Blandi:
Crema Shampoo
Crema Soothing Hair Balm (conditioner) &
Fango Marine Mud Hair Treatment 1-2x a week (depending on how much I've abused it latelly.)

Honestlly, I go back and forth between the exspensive stuff (right now Pureology) and drug store, and I deffinitelly notice a difference in how my hair feels between the 2. I gotta say, if you can spring for it, the price is worth it. You just have to find what works for you though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



HTH!


----------



## sherrence (Nov 17, 2005)

*Sebastian Body Double Thickefy Styler*

Works great at giving volume at roots.  It is a light foam.  Spray on wet hair at crown.  Dry hair upside down while scrunching at roots.  Works for me! Good luck!


----------

